# Evil,Evil Humans



## tincan

Dear God .... Why just WHY ? :cursing::cursing::cursing: .... RIP babies 

North West Evening Mail | Home | Dead cats found "with heads beaten almost flat" on Cumbria road


----------



## Hanwombat

:crying: I hope the person who did this rots in hell


----------



## noushka05

God how horrific, poor cats I'm utterly disillusioned with the human race - cruelty to animals everywhere I look.



.


----------



## lostbear

Why?

Just - why?  ??????


----------



## jaycee05

I read about this earlier and came on here to post about it
What in gods name is wrong with people, it doesnt bear thinking about how those poor little cats suffered, 
Why kill them, ? all I can say is I hope whoever did this gets Karma in the worst way for them possible,preferably beaten to death, after suffering intense pain


----------



## Roger Downes

Very sadly there seems to be a trait in some peoples heads that loves death, torture and cruelty. I suppose they pick on defenceless animals because there is less chance of getting caught by the Police, and if they do the courts give them not much more than a slap on the wrist. These individuals that did this totally sicken me. And if there is a God, i wish he would strike them down with a terminal disease.


----------



## jaycee05

I cant get the images of these poor kittens out of my mind, just so awful, are we breeding a nation of sociopaths and psychopaths these day, and if so why? it seems that cruelty to animals is getting worse everytime we read about a poor abused animal, and it seems people are abusing animals to get back at the owners for some reason
Read about a man the other day who cut his partners dogs ears off to spite her, sick B-----d, why take it out on the dog?


----------



## tincan

Can I just thank everyone for posting their thoughts on this thread ..... There is so much cruelty out there, It's not just cruelty it is sadistic gratification , I used to think I don't believe anyone could do this ....... but sadly it is happening , and I agree those who do these acts of evilness , are psychopaths ..... and the next step for them is , well we know what road they take ...... And yes if they are ever caught it will be a little slap on the wrist ..... I have said it before I do not condone violence , but these B4stards bring something out In me , that I am not very proud of ......


----------



## we love bsh's

Lets hope karma really exists.


----------



## Neelam

I wonder if hell for those people might not be still too harmless as punishment! 

It drives one mad seeing or reading these things because it makes one feel doing exactly that to the person who did it to the animal.

And then there are so many more pet owners in this world who have a pet as.... Yes, one wonders what for as the pet can consider itself almost as lucky if it will die fast instead of being starved and tortured slowly to death.

But it also makes me think if we human beings already treat each other with lesser and lesser respect how can we expect us treating creatures we consider lower than us with better behaviour and more respect?


----------



## tincan

we love bsh's said:


> Lets hope karma really exists.


 
I really hope so Sara ....... as a believer of Karma I hope / wish it comes swiftly to these evil b4stards .... sooner the better , and that goes out to every individual , that commits an act of mindless cruelty / suffering ... knowing full way what they do ..... To much of this going on and very little being done to punish them appropriately :cursing:


----------



## snoopydo

Neelam said:


> I wonder if hell for those people might not be still too harmless as punishment!
> 
> It drives one mad seeing or reading these things because it makes one feel doing exactly that to the person who did it to the animal.
> 
> And then there are so many more pet owners in this world who have a pet as.... Yes, one wonders what for as the pet can consider itself almost as lucky if it will die fast instead of being starved and tortured slowly to death.
> 
> But it also makes me think if we human beings already treat each other with lesser and lesser respect how can we expect us treating creatures we consider lower than us with better behaviour and more respect?


Animals deserve 100% more respect than some "humans" I wouldn't even call the things that carry out these horrendous sick acts on animals human they are a species of something that as no feelings or compassion certainly no heart I was once asked if I belief in a heaven or hell I do think we could be in hell now when you read as many stories see pictures and of how certain countries treat animals it's possible I go to sleep each night thinking about the horrendous vile things that go one and I never get the images out of my mind there is one dogs face that will haunt me forever which was so awful to see I didn't think it was real at 1st the the cruelty seems to be getting sicker and more soul destroying all the time each story/image worse than the last it all needs to stop.


----------



## snoopydo

And then we see the other side of people like us doing all they can and live and breathe saving rescuing fostering adopting and taking all sorts of animals in I can't generally understand how anyone could ever even think of hurting them it's totally beyond belief I would love to understand Why????


----------



## Calvine

Horrific, and how sickening for whoever found them...this so recently after the cats found in Morrison's bags. The way they are put on display afterwards is really quite scary. The perpetrators must be completely sick I think.


----------



## snoopydo

Calvine said:


> Horrific, and how sickening for whoever found them...this so recently after the cats found in Morrison's bags. The way they are put on display afterwards is really quite scary. The perpetrators must be completely sick I think.


I know the displaying of the poor bodies is almost like some disturbing ritual very frightening


----------



## jaycee05

Just watched with great difficulty a film of rabbits being plucked of their fur for angora, absolutely sickening, poor things were screaming, 
Someone said stop posting these things, no one likes to see them, but unless its put out there people will remain in ignorance, I didn't even know this happened like this, shocking,and very sad that animals are treated this way
Brought tears to my eyes seeing an animal suffer like this,
Not only that but it happens again and again to the same rabbits once their fur grows back, truly disgusting, CHINA, and ASIA again, b------s


----------



## snoopydo

jaycee05 said:


> Just watched with great difficulty a film of rabbits being plucked of their fur for angora, absolutely sickening, poor things were screaming,
> Someone said stop posting these things, no one likes to see them, but unless its put out there people will remain in ignorance, I didn't even know this happened like this, shocking,and very sad that animals are treated this way
> Brought tears to my eyes seeing an animal suffer like this,
> Not only that but it happens again and again to the same rabbits once their fur grows back, truly disgusting, CHINA, and ASIA again, b------s


China also skin dogs ALIVE I was actually physically sick all over the place I hate this awful cruel world we have to live in it affects me so much to the point of being emotionally and physically ill just can never get it off my mind that these evil hidious acts are being carried out as we speak are in helll I'm certain of it. And finally enough had the bible bashers at my door trying to tell me that God looks after all creatures omg what. I told them we must be in he'll then as he's never around . So pleased I'm not religious.


----------



## Calvine

snoopydo said:


> I know the displaying of the poor bodies is almost like some disturbing ritual very frightening


Reminiscent of the Mexican drug cartels beheading people and leaving the head as a 'warning' to others who might mess with them?


----------



## snoopydo

Calvine said:


> Reminiscent of the Mexican drug cartels beheading people and leaving the head as a 'warning' to others who might mess with them?


Yes I agree seems to have creepy undertones to it


----------



## jaycee05

I remember the first time I saw a video of the Chinese skinning dogs alive, I see that poor dogs face every day, his eyes .so much pain in them, Evil beyond words
I used to believe in a god, but I just cat believe in a god who allows all this suffering to innocent animals, we might have free will as we keep being told, but the poor animals are at our mercy always
Humans are the worst cruellest creatures on this earth


----------



## snoopydo

jaycee05 said:


> I remember the first time I saw a video of the Chinese skinning dogs alive, I see that poor dogs face every day, his eyes .so much pain in them, Evil beyond words
> I used to believe in a god, but I just cat believe in a god who allows all this suffering to innocent animals, we might have free will as we keep being told, but the poor animals are at our mercy always
> Humans are the worst cruellest creatures on this earth


I mentioned a dogs face I'd never forget the other night on here and it was of the same thing the wood in its mouth pure agony in its eyes I never believed in God but now I'm certain there is none. I detest everything about the evil and cruelty that God's on too.


----------



## DogManDan

this is just sad  i saw a video before where there are people who loves doing this stuff like stepping on them like grapes !!! this is no longer a person who is in the right mind doing this animal cruelty... just sick


----------



## jaycee05

I really don't know what this world has come to, i just don't know how anyone can get get any pleasure out of hurting or killing animals, in these terrible cruel ways
I thought the world in general was supposed to be civilised now, but a lot of countries are still uncivilised barbarians, especially China and ,Asian countries
Spain is no better, as they treat their animals sas if they are not worth anything, apparently the Spanish believe animals have no souls,


----------

